# Lyft App Not Beeping When Getting A Ride Request



## MAT2222 (Dec 9, 2015)

I have seen several people complain about this, and so have I - to Lyft, but without any solution. I have found that when I turn on my phone - a HTC desire 626 from AT&T - and start the Lyft app, I does seem to have the beeping sound when the FIRST ride request comes in. However, most of the time it does NOT have a beeping sound for the SECOND (or THIRD, ...) ride request. I have found that if I restart my phone --- or turn it off and back on --- this usually fixes the problem. I don't like doing this, but it is better than missing a ride request. I do not know if it the the app or the phone. I have used at least 3 different phones and 3 different phone companies before returning to AT&T. A tech guy from AT&T was able to remotely access my phone and look/set some settings for me - but this did not fix this particular issue. I have a bluetooth speaker on the visor and I can hear the beeping through the speaker. I do not think using bluetooth has anything to do with this failing. (I saw that some people thought that it did.) The beeping happens or does not happens whether the bluetooth device is turned on or not. If anyone had a solution to this, I would appreciate knowing about it. Lyft is useless in helping with this or any other problems I have. Also, share a contact number for Lyft if anyone has one. I can't seem to find a way to call them.


----------



## MrPix (Oct 4, 2015)

Is your phone paired to your car by bluetooth? If your car stereo is off but the phone is paired, you'll get no sound.

Are you plugging the phone into the SYNC USB port in your car? This also can mute the sound.


----------



## MAT2222 (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi. Yes, the phone is paired, and it works on the first ride request.

I am NOT plugging phone into anything - only the power cord is attached to the phone.

And it was failing to beep BEFORE I bought the blue tooth device.

I think it is either the app failing or the phone failing.

Also, other sounds play on the phone.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## MrPix (Oct 4, 2015)

Sounds like maybe a bug with this week's release. There has been an uptick of chatter about this.


----------



## MAT2222 (Dec 9, 2015)

This has been happening ever since I started out with LYFT back in June. I did not know there was a new release. Lyft could have sent me an email about it. Thanks - I will update my phone.


----------



## MrPix (Oct 4, 2015)

The Lyft app gets updated weekly. It has changed and improved significantly since June.


----------



## MAT2222 (Dec 9, 2015)

"improved significantly" is a gross understatement. I drove last night for 3 1/2 hours and the Daily total only registered "12 minutes" - and this is the new and improved version of the app. It is STILL failing to have an audible beep after the first ride. I restarted my phone and it seemed to work again - for 1 call, then I have to restart it again. There is a solid blue screen when you first turn it on - sometimes - not all of the time. The daily total is not always shown on the first screen but then appears on the next screen - after you press the "button" where the daily total should be. If a ride is cancelled, it still gives you directions to them - and I have to reboot the phone to make it stop. I am sure there are more things wrong with the app.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

I guess it's time for an iPhone eh


----------



## MrPix (Oct 4, 2015)

I was about to say, that sounds like an Android issue. Maybe you should buy a cheap iPhone just for driving?


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Android Galaxy user here, never a problem with pings so long as my volume settings are correct. I Bluetooth to stereo. Check individual volume settings.


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

Here are a few solutions; suffering from your same problem: If connected to bluetooth, make sure car volume is up, or set to bluetooth mode in your car, check to see your settings for the Lyft app specifically on your phone->settings->Lyft app->Notifications/Sounds, and Lastly, make sure your phone is updated to it's most current OS. Obvious solutions are check if your phone is on mute, or only to vibrate always.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Also be aware some manufacturers such as Samsung have installed Nanny-settings where it will lower the volume output when connected to any type of headset, Bluetooth or wired. So every time you connect to your car you need to check the volume setting in the phone.


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

Yes, turn up the SOUND it's required to hear sound.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

I didn't know this before becoming a part-time Lyft Driver last month, but my Android Samsung Galaxy S4 has CRAZY sound settings! The tone that notifies you of a pickup request is controlled by the "MEDIA VOLUME" setting inside the phone's audio settings. The side rocker does nothing to make this tone louder or softer! I wear hearing aids and was feeling bad (self-pity) cause I was missing pick-up requests, due to not hearing the tone.

After doing a little research I found how insane and illogical the Android Galaxy S4 sound settings are. (i.e. The Media Volume also controls how loud the messaging and voice-to-text sounds are too.) Also, as member BostonBarry pointed out, the Samsung S4 also forces me to push an "OK" icon when I want to raise any volume over 80%! 100% isn't loud enough sometimes. Going through all this B.S. when you're driving is DANGEROUS.

I've always shied away from the I-Phone because my wife, teenage son, along with billions of other people have one. But now that the I-Phones are bigger in size and supposedly have more logical sound association settings. If I can't find an Application for re-arranging the sound configurations and capabilities, I might just take that plunge. Thanks to whomever started this thread! I learned something. Happy Holidays all!
-Allen in Chicagoland


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

The lyft app works fine on my Samsung galaxy s6 & it worked just fine on the s4 that I had up until Nov. 

Yes, you have to make sure the media volume is up (when you press the volume button a volume control bar pops up - press the gear at the right of the volume bar & a screen for all the various types of sound pops up, slide the media volume bar to the max) 

Your problem could be an older phone with an os that can't keep up with the latest apps. Try updating your os. You could also do a factory reset & reinstall everything, which is a PITA, but if you've had your phone a long while, it could improve general performance. 

Also, you could have some malware. Download malwarebytes & scan your phone (this is good on general)


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

That's exactly the problem, GraySpinner. The Lyft notification volume level is controlled by the Media setting...that little slider you refer to, that's buried in the settings for the phone. 

The rocker switch on the side of the phone will lower volume...but it does not affect the Media setting. 

I press on the little icon in the notification area to set sounds to "Vibrate" or "Off" when in a meeting, or at church. 

But as you know, the Media sound is independent of all the other settings. It doesn't go to silent, or vibrate, unless you drill down to the phone sound settings every time. Often I forget that the Media sound is independent of the others. 

The result is either a Missed Lyft Ping, or Sounds (like the Text related clicks and beeps) emanating from the phone when I don't want them. Samsung is CRAZY to not allow us to silence all sounds, or change every event to vibrate with a single switch or icon!!


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

When you use your volume button, you'll see a gear icon next to the volume adjustment bar. Press that gear & it'll expand to a screen with several volume adjustment bars - one of which will be media. Easy way to adjust the media volume without having to go into the settings


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Turn Bluetooth off if the radio is not playing Bluetooth content. 
I listen to podcasts when I'm buy myself, but with a pax in the car I turn the radio on softly, at conversation level.

If I forget to go back to my podcast, the next ping will not sound because the phone sent that sound to Bluetooth, and the radio is on, so the car speakers did not "get the message". My acceptance rate drop is expensive for me, as I strive for the 20% power driver bonus each week.

On my iPhone, I can swipe up, and choose to turn off Bluetooth speakers so that sounds from the iPhone use the iPhone speakers. The telephone will still be routed to the car speakers and the car microphone, but all other iPhone sound plays through the iPhone speakers. 

You gotta stay on top of it - let a pax use your audio cable, and all your settings have to be reset upon pax departure.


----------

